# light switches in a mobile home



## mobilehome (Jul 26, 2010)

needing to replace a light switch in a 1997 mobile home. Went to lowes and said that I could just use a regular light switch but when I took out the box it had 3 different sets of wires going to the old switch 3 black, 3 white and 3 copper. What do I do with all these wires?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Take a picture of it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

It should able use the standard light switch so therefore all the bare conductors are wirenutted or crimped then all the whites are together and wirenutted and last thing is you have to know which one is your power source and one for the luminaire once you sort it out it pretty easy to make a pigtail and hook it up.

The best thing is take a picture and you should have a junction box in there as well due that kinda pretty new MH you have there so it should not have that oddball switch at all.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

It sounds like one of those self-contained switches that do not require an outlet box. Personally, I detest those devices ... :furious:

The OP will have to get a pop-in type box, and install that in the hole in the wall left behind by the old wall switch.

Strip the sheathing from the cables, and install them into the box, and then make it up like any other "normal" switch. Identifying the switch leg will be an important part of successfully completing this task.


----------



## saggioculo (Sep 7, 2011)

I too am having a problem figuring out how to replace a light/fan switch in my living room. I have pictures of what is there now and the box and switch I want to replace the old with. Too many wires for switch I got? I would greatly appreciate any advice, suggestions or HELP!!
Thanks so much!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Remove the existing switch, pull the cables into and install that blue old work box. Twist the whites together and install a wire nut (they are not connected to the switch). Pig tail the bare grounds together and connect to the ground on that new switch (you need a short piece of bare wire to make up the pigtail). Connect the 2 blacks to the new switch.


----------



## saggioculo (Sep 7, 2011)

rjniles said:


> Remove the existing switch, pull the cables into and install that blue old work box. Twist the whites together and install a wire nut (they are not connected to the switch). Pig tail the bare grounds together and connect to the ground on that new switch (you need a short piece of bare wire to make up the pigtail). Connect the 2 blacks to the new switch.


So, I won't be using the white wires at all? I'm confused because the white wires seem to be used in the old switch. I'm so afraid of electricity but I'm more afraid of a professional electrician bill just to change a light switch.
Thanks so much for all your help!
Anne


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

The white wires won’t attach to the switch. They only appeared to on your original switch, but they were actually only connected to each other inside of it. Strip back and remove a couple more inches of the sheathing of both cables before you put them in the new box and put the box into the wall. You’ll need more free conductor to work with. Be aware the sheathing has to enter the box though, so don’t take too much off. Also cut both white wires back to get rid of the knick in the insulation.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

saggioculo said:


> So, I won't be using the white wires at all? I'm confused because the white wires seem to be used in the old switch.


Neutral conductors are never switched. Strip them back and nut them together.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Not true. Neutral are rarely switched. 

You can use a switch to disconnect a neutral if _all_ of the ungrounded conductors of that circuit are simultaneously disconnected, or be arranged so that the neutral can’t be disconnected until all the ungrounded conductors are disconnected first.

I know what you mean, it’s just inaccurate to say never.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

SD515 said:


> Not true. Neutral are rarely switched.
> 
> You can use a switch to disconnect a neutral if _all_ of the ungrounded conductors of that circuit are simultaneously disconnected, or be arranged so that the neutral can’t be disconnected until all the ungrounded conductors are disconnected first.
> 
> I know what you mean, it’s just inaccurate to say never.


Hmmmm. Never heard that one.

Would it be accurate to say that's rare in basic residential applications?


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

It’s an exception to 404.2(B). Yes it’s rarely, if ever, used in residential. Don’t think I’ve ever seen it done in a house, usually no need to.


----------



## saggioculo (Sep 7, 2011)

So, I followed the directions from you nice folks and my light is fixed! Thank you so much for your instructions. It may not seem like much to some but for someone on a fixed income, being able to fix my own light switch instead of paying a "professional" is like winning the lottery. OK not like winning the lottery but maybe like finding $10 bucks in the pocket of an old coat. 
Anyway, thank you again for your help, I truly appreciate it.

Anne


----------



## thumper ken (Jul 22, 2015)

*mobil home light switches*

Hello, im trying to help a friend out by replacing his bathroom switches there is three side by side I pulled all three out put new boxes in put all new switches in easy right , "wrong" and the only wire I had to add was the jumper from box to box . whats wrong here ????


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

thumper ken said:


> Hello, im trying to help a friend out by replacing his bathroom switches there is three side by side I pulled all three out put new boxes in put all new switches in easy right , "wrong" and the only wire I had to add was the jumper from box to box . whats wrong here ????


A few things wrong.

Hijacking a 4 year old thread.

Not posting a picture so we know what you are talking about.

Doing electrical work for someone else when you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Thumper
Your going to have to tell us lots more !
Posting a good picture is best.
Otherwise a list of how many wires ?
what color ?
what the three switchs control ? 
And does anything work at all now ?


----------



## thumper ken (Jul 22, 2015)

There is 3 sets of wires in each box white black and bare, starting from right to left . First box is for vanity light and also has the main power line coming in, next is ceiling light with jumper wire from first box come in for power. Then last ceiling fan and garage lights with jumper coming in from the box next to it I've checked each one and there all pulling an average 123v .Thank you, I haven't figured out how to post pics yet.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out why there are three separate boxes. Is that how mobile homes are wired ? 
Is it a mobile home like in the original post? 

Your helping a friend so already your not the diy'er working on your own place. Is your friend renting and your wiring for a renter and not the owner also. 

Curious.


----------



## thumper ken (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes it's all original no add ons, and yes it's paid for thank you.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you have a tester ?
Have you done any testing
on these wires / switchs ?


----------



## thumper ken (Jul 22, 2015)

yes I have power coming in is 123v all others nothing when all hooked up 123v still nothing comes on, and also switches control each other they can all be off turn on one to the left and you have power also going to the right ! 123v


----------



## billtech (Jul 18, 2015)

It sounds like you have something seriously miswired and don't have the bloodiest idea what you are doing. Get an electrician to fix it.


----------

